# quanto ne abbiamo oggi?



## krolaina

Ciao!

"Quanto ne abbiamo oggi" equivale a "a cuánto estamos hoy"? ¿De qué otras formas puede decirse, si es que significa eso? _Che giorno è oggi, _ad esempio??

Grazie


----------



## rachele

"Quanti ne abbiamo oggi"  indica il numero, "che giorno è" dovrebbe indicare il giorno (lunedì ecc). Anche se io alla domanda che giorno è rispondo tranquillamente con numero o giorno e numero. Ciao Rachele


----------



## bandolero56

Ciao
non mi sembra che l'espressione "quanto/i ne abbiamo oggi" sia molto corretta, è un italiano un pò gergale. A me pare che tenda a sapere quale giorno del mese sia (il numero). Spero di averti aiutato. Hasta pronto.


----------



## fabiog_1981

*Quant**i *ne abbiamo oggi?
Secondo me invece è corretta. Magari non è formale, anzi sicuramente non lo è. Però non direi che non è corretta.


----------



## rachele

Quanti ne abbiamo oggi è un'espressione corretta, e molto diffusa.


----------



## licinio

bandolero56 said:


> Ciao
> non mi sembra che l'espressione "quanto/i ne abbiamo oggi" sia molto corretta, è un italiano un pò gergale. A me pare che tenda a sapere quale giorno del mese sia (il numero). Spero di averti aiutato. Hasta pronto.


 
Vorrai dire che è idiomatica, ma è pur sempre correttissima. 
Inequivocabilmente si riferisce alla data, rispetto a "che giorno è oggi?" che come hanno detto può essere più vaga.


----------



## irene.acler

Anche secondo me è corretta, nella forma "quant*i* ne abbiamo oggi?". Con "quant*o*" invece non mi suona per nulla.


----------



## krolaina

Grazie ragazzi, me l'hanno scrito sulla lavagna... è per questo che ho detto "quanto" e no "quanti". 
¡Me fío de vosotros!


----------



## la italianilla

Ciao krolaina!
Si tratta di una forma informale e/o colloquiale di "che giorno è oggi".
"Quanto ne abbiamo oggi" così come "che giorno abbiamo oggi" sono tutte espressioni colloquiali. È chiaro che in un discorso formale non sono adattissime, ma dal punto di vista informale funzionano benissimo.
Come t'hanno già detto è l'equivalente di "que día es hoy".
Ciao!


----------



## Sabrine07

Quanti ne abbiamo oggi? 
Che data è oggi? 
Qual è la data di oggi?
Oggi che giorno è? (con il rischio che ti rispondano: lunedì!).


----------



## licinio

la italianilla said:


> Ciao krolaina!
> Si tratta di una forma informale e/o colloquiale di "che giorno è oggi".


 
Non confonderei la qualifica di informale con quella di idiomatica, come ho già scritto. A me non sembra per niente informale, questa espressione!


----------



## la italianilla

licinio said:


> Non confonderei la qualifica di informale con quella di idiomatica, come ho già scritto. A me non sembra per niente informale, questa espressione!



Definizioni del De Mauro in linea:



> i|dio|mà|ti|co
> agg.
> CO TS ling., che è proprio di una lingua, di un dialetto o del linguaggio di una determinata persona: espressione idiomatica, modo i. toscano





> col|lo|quià|le
> agg.
> CO proprio del linguaggio corrente, meno formale, prevalente nell’uso parlato: il tema è scritto in forma c.





> in|for|mà|le
> agg., s.m. e f.
> 1 agg. CO privo di formalità, di ufficialità: incontro, invito i., cena i., abbigliamento i. | di linguaggio, stile e sim., che si attiene ai modi del parlato, colloquiale: registro i., tono i.



Non ho detto che non è idiomatica, ho detto che è per me è colloquiale. In un documento formale non scriverei "quanto/i ne abbiamo oggi".
Ciao!


----------



## rodriguez_rm

la italianilla said:


> Definizioni del De Mauro in linea:
> 
> Non ho detto che non è idiomatica, ho detto che è per me è colloquiale. In un documento formale non scriverei "quanto/i ne abbiamo oggi".
> Ciao!



*S*cusa non credo che in italiano (formale o colloquiale che sia) esista una espressione migliore di:
*quanti ne abbiamo oggi.*

*N*on posso inserire dei link ma prova a visitare questa pagina.


----------



## la italianilla

rodriguez_rm said:


> *S*cusa non credo che in italiano (formale o colloquiale che sia) esista una espressione migliore di:
> *quanti ne abbiamo oggi.*
> 
> *N*on posso inserire dei link ma prova a visitare questa pagina.



Scusate ma dov'è che io ho scritto che non esiste un'espressione migliore?
Ho solo detto che io personalmente non la userei in un contesto formale, non ho detto che non sia un'espressione idiomatica né che sia inadatta!
E poi nel link che m'hai postato non c'è scritto né che sia formale né informale. 
Senza offesa ma non mettetemi in bocca cose che non ho detto. Dico semplicemente che io, in un discorso formale, non la userei! Tutto qui 
Non mi permetterei mai di imporre la cosa, è solo un'opinione.


----------



## irene.acler

Intervengo a favore de la italianilla. 
No so disquisire sulla formalità o informalità dell'espressione sotto esame (anche se, secondo la mia modesta opinione, si avvicina più all'informale, comunque è SOLO un'opinione), ma neanch'io userei mai "quanti ne abbiamo oggi?" in un testo/contesto formale. Ciò non toglie che non sia un'espressione usatissima.


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Vorrei capire il "contesto formale"  al quale vi riferite e l'espressione  formale  che usereste  per chiedere "quanti ne abbiamo oggi  ?"  

Chi fa questa domanda conosce il mese (marzo ), l'anno (2008), il giorno (martedi'), ma non ricorda il numero (11). 

personalmente non ho mai avuto occasione di sentire un'espressione diversa, in qualsiasi contesto.


----------



## elen2002

*I*o metterei "che giorno del mese è oggi?"
*I*n tal caso dovrà riferirsi per forza al numero e non ad un giorno della settima*.*


----------



## krolaina

No os enfadéis chicos...¡me habéis ayudado todos muchísimo!
Un gran beso


----------



## Dudu678

Eso, que nadie se enfade. 

Sólo comentar que la forma en español sería _"a cuánto estamos hoy" _o _"a qué estamos hoy"_ y es usada muy comúnmente, no es en absoluto rara, pero tampoco se utilizaría en contextos formales.


----------



## irene.acler

Entonces en español, en contextos formales, ¿qué expresiones usaríais para expresar (perdonad la redundancia ) ese concepto?


----------



## Dudu678

Si es para preguntar la fecha, se me ocurre, aunque seguro que no es lo mejor:

_¿Me podría indicar la fecha, por favor?

_¿O te referías a hacer referencia a la fecha en un escrito?


----------



## irene.acler

En realidad no había pensado en el escrito o en el oral, pero ahora que me lo dices, me gustaría saber si hay algo formal para un escrito!


----------



## Dudu678

Perdóneme la deidad de turno si me equivoco, pero sería raro que en un escrito preguntaras por la fecha; por eso te preguntaba, porque no sé qué tipo de fórmula estás buscando.


----------



## irene.acler

Ajaj, yo tampoco lo sé.
Pero en un escrito por ejemplo estaba pensando en diálogos o algo por el estilo, pero efectivamente un dialógo refleja el lenguaje oral..nada,olvídalo! (es que todavía estoy un poco dormida!)


----------

